# M.J.H.'s No Bullshit Journal



## M.J.H. (Sep 16, 2006)

I've decided to change things up a bit, as of late. I was going to slightly modify my Baby Got Back routine, but instead I'm going to go with a new approach. Baby Got Back is great for maintaining lean muscle while try to cut down a little, but I need to get my strength back up. So I'm going to go out on a limb and do a little strength/hypertrophy cocktail. 

My split is going to look like this: 

1- Upper Body (strength)
2- Lower Body (strength)
3- Rest
4- Chest/Shoulders (hypertrophy)
5- Back/Traps (hypertrophy)
6- Arms (hypertrophy)
7- Rest

And then repeat, obviously. My strength days are only going to be about 15 working sets, and they're all going to be using the 5x5 technique and focusing on basic movements. My hypertrophy days are going to be much higher volume, shy of failure, and in the 8-15 rep range. 

Any questions/comments please feel free to post.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 16, 2006)

Saturday; 9-16-2006


*Upper Body* (35 minutes, 15 sets)

*Flat DB Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 105's 

*Push Presses*
4 sets of 5 with 175
1 set of 4 with 175

Eh, slipped on the last set. My strength here was down because I did the flat DB presses first. I'm going to shoot for the 110's next week on the flat DB presses and probably +80 on the dips, see how that goes. 

*Dips*
5 sets of 5 with +75

*Cardio*
10 minutes of walking on the treadclimber, 3.0 MPH at the maximum treadler setting. 


Diet- 

Meal 1: garden salad + grilled chicken breast + balsamic dressing
Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, banana, 1 packet of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 2:
Meal 3:
Meal 4:

Total Calories: 
Total (g) Protein: 
Total (g) Carbs:
Total (g) Fat: 


Sleep- 6 hours. 

Weight- 213 lbs. Up a little because I literally pigged out last night on alcohol and food, big mistake, lol.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 16, 2006)

goodshit bro. nice lifts ha.


----------



## Small Bunny (Sep 17, 2006)

So, are you still on Baby Got Back? You just changed it around a little?


----------

